# Agua en calculadora Casio



## martinbocky (May 9, 2018)

Hace unos dias mi calculadora estuvo en contacto con agua, luego de eso el display de la misma empezo a verse borroso y algunas teclas ni siquiera funcionaban, experimentando decidi calentarla y luego de aplicarle calor un cierto tiempo los numeros empezaron a verse claramente y todas las teclas funcionaban. Cuando se enfrio devuelta volvio a funcionar mal y a verse borroso. Volvi a repetir el proceso varias veces y siempre que le aplico calor la calculadora y el display responden a la perfeccion.
Alguien podria explicarme que sucede y como poder solucionarlo?


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2018)

sacaste la placa limpiaste cuidadosamente la zona del teclado? dejaste todo expuesto al sol para que la humedad salga naturalmente? a veces no es tan bueno calentar con un secador o semejante, fíjate la zona donde se une el display con la placa observa que no tenga manchas blanquecinas en forma de aureolas


----------



## martinbocky (May 14, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> sacaste la placa limpiaste cuidadosamente la zona del teclado? dejaste todo expuesto al sol para que la humedad salga naturalmente? a veces no es tan bueno calentar con un secador o semejante, fíjate la zona donde se une el display con la placa observa que no tenga manchas blanquecinas en forma de aureolas


SI LO HICE, PERO SIGUE TODO IGUAL


----------



## pandacba (May 14, 2018)

Quizás es la hora de reemplazarla por una con más características como la 570..


----------



## martinbocky (May 14, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Quizás es la hora de reemplazarla por una con más características como la 570..


SI, MAS ALLA DE ESO, ME GENERO MUCHA CURIOSIDAD EL HECHO DE QUE AL APLICARLE CALOR ME ANDUVO PERFECTAMENTE Y CUANDO SE ENFRIA SE VE BORROSO Y QUERIA SABER SI ALGUIEN PODRIA AYUDARME A ENTENDERLO


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2018)

Por favor edita y quita esos GRITOS

*01)* No escribas todo en Mayúsculas: Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz.


----------



## juanma2468 (May 14, 2018)

Tendrías que probar de meterla en un frasco con arroz medio desarmada, para que este te absorba toda la humedad, asi se han recuperado muchos telefonos celulares caidos al agua.


----------

